# Super cute Hedgie night lights



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so tempted to get these for my 2 kids but they're so expensive. Aren't they adorable?

http://www.zulily.com/p/hedgie-love-nig ... pos=1&e=1&

http://www.zulily.com/p/hedge-on-a-ledg ... os=24&e=1&


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's very cute.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness! So cute!


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe it's just because I'm in the US, but the website won't let me see anything without first making an account. Can someone take a screenshot?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hazesti said:


> Maybe it's just because I'm in the US, but the website won't let me see anything without first making an account. Can someone take a screenshot?


Me either.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Me too! ...and I'm curious! Any pictures not linked on that site?


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I not only can't see the page without 'signing up', I'm not even shown any images. Who runs a website like that?

I was able to pull the the URL of the night light images from the source code and took the images from there. I've posted the pictures here for everybody else that can't see them either. I especially like the orange one, but I wouldn't buy it from this place even if it were the only source.

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictur ... ight-a.jpg

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictur ... ight-b.jpg

EDIT - I have scheduled the deletion of these images from my server next week. Somebody that runs such a non-user-friendly website might also be sue-happy and claim their pictures to be precious little snowflakes. Who needs the trouble.


----------

